
Six-Second Commercials Are Coming to N.F.L. Games on Fox - gregorymichael
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/30/business/media/nfl-six-second-commercials.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fbusiness&action=click&contentCollection=business&region=stream&module=stream_unit&version=latest&contentPlacement=3&pgtype=sectionfront
======
DrScump
Blipverts are back!

[https://books.google.com/books?id=aCu2a-wfYVkC&pg=PA111#v=on...](https://books.google.com/books?id=aCu2a-wfYVkC&pg=PA111#v=onepage&q&f=false)

(second paragraph)

